# Removing Books from my Kindle .... Help!



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

HELP!!!

I have too many books on my Kindle that I know I will never read.  (Darn you free books ) I would like to archive a large number of them. Doing this one at a time is taking forever.

Is there a quicker way to remove them?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe you can do this through your computer, but I have never attempted it.  
Hopefully this will bump your thread up and someone with some knowledge will come along and give you sound advice.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Are they books from Amazon or elsewhere?

You can go to Menu, then Add/Remove Items and then click on all the books you want to remove, then Remove them.

You can connect the Kindle to your computer and delete them as you would any other file on a removable drive.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Are they books from Amazon or elsewhere?
> 
> You can go to Menu, then Add/Remove Items and then click on all the books you want to remove, then Remove them.
> 
> ...


I would not necessarily recommend the second method for Amazon books. . . I think unless you do it via the Kindle the license won't be released. Of course, if you've only the one Kindle and really aren't going to read 'em maybe that doesn't matter.


----------



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

So ... just to make sure I understand.

I can connect to my computer and remove the files but will still have them available in my Amazon account if I change my mind and want to read them later?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really recommend deleting them from the Kindle.  When you do it through the computer file system, Amazon does not know they've been removed.  Therefore they still consider that one of your (usually) 6 licenses has been used. For example, if Book A is on 6 different devices (including tablets, smart phones, and computers) and you remove it from the Kindle via the file system, Amazon STILL thinks it's on 6 devices.  If you get another Kindle or a family member joins your account, they won't be able to download that book to that device because, though it's not ON your Kindle, Amazon thinks it IS because they don't have a log indicating it was removed from that device.  Admittedly, I'm not completely certain of this -- it's possible that a wireless connection and sync updates the log for your archive records -- but if using up licenses is a concern, it's something to keep in mind.  Of course, if there's just the one Kindle on your account, this may not matter.  

You know, it might be faster to reset it to factory conditions and then re-load just the ones you want on it.  That way all of the license usage info will be accurate.

Hwever you do it, you will always have the books available via Amazon, assuming that's where you bought them, unless you go to Manage Your Kindle and request deletion from there.  When you do that you have to confirm that you're sure and you get a reminder that if you change your mind you'll have to re-buy the title.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

This is one thing that was nicer on the Kindle 1.  Content Manager let you check checkboxes for as many books as you wanted to delete, and delete them all at once, or at least once per screenful.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

This is interesting to know about the way they manage how many you have.  I was going to install the kindle app for the iPhone... thanks!


----------

